# Not impact damage!



## Zeph (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey, This group is awesome. Bought a new snowboard Disaster 156w and not even 30 days old noticed this delaminated, not even a scratch on the metal edge. I took it back to the shop to be told that it is not covered by warranty because it 'is likely 'due to impact. But it is not, any suggestions where to from here? Canada


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

For a one-ride snowboard, that front edge looks pretty rough.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just cut it off and sand it. You'll get more. That's not delamination.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I can see why they said impact.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely not a delam, its chips on the edge of the topsheet...from a very mild impact...probably from standing in the lift line...nothing to fret about. If anything, take some 100 grit sand paper and round the topsheet edge of the entire snowboard...this will help prevent the chipping you are showing. If you are worried about these chips or my response...QUIT now before you get warrantied.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

100% impact. A skier bit you.


----------



## Zeph (Jan 12, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Definitely not a delam, its chips on the edge of the topsheet...from a very mild impact...probably from standing in the lift line...nothing to fret about. If anything, take some 100 grit sand paper and round the topsheet edge of the entire snowboard...this will help prevent the chipping you are showing. If you are worried about these chips or my response...QUIT now before you get warrantied.


Thank you


Rip154 said:


> Just cut it off and sand it. You'll get more. That's not delamination.


thank you


----------



## Zeph (Jan 12, 2020)

C


BurtonAvenger said:


> 100% impa
> 
> 
> BurtonAvenger said:
> ...


----------



## Zeph (Jan 12, 2020)

Zeph said:


> Thank you
> 
> thank you


Cheers, So easy to fix ?will water get in?


----------



## Zeph (Jan 12, 2020)

Zeph said:


> Thank you
> 
> thank you


Thanks for your help,I have only had the board a short time, I was worried that it did this already.


----------

